# Ermitteln eines Punktes in einer anderen TransformGroup



## Guest (11. Dez 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem und hoffe, dass mir hier einer helfen kann. Ich habe ein Objekt innerhalb einer Transformgroup. Diese transformGroup kann unterhalb von beliebig vielen anderen Transformgroups sein. Alle können verschoben oder gedreht worden sein. Jetzt möchte ich dieses Objekt in eine andere TransformGroup verschieben. Diese kann auch wieder beliebige transformierte TransformGroups über sich haben. Wenn ich das Objekt mittles remove und addChild an die neue Transformgroup hänge, will ich dass es seine aktuelle Position im Raum beibehält.
Gibt es hierfür vielleicht schon eine einigermaßen fertige Lösung.


----------



## Illuvatar (11. Dez 2007)

Mit getLocalToVWorld kriegst du die alte absolute Position des Objekts und die der neuen TransformGroup. Dann kannst du die neue TransformGroup so setzen, dass sie den Unterschied kompensiert (Transform3D#sub / Transform3D#invert).


----------



## Guest (11. Dez 2007)

Super. Das sollte mir weiterhelfen. Danke


----------

